# Anyone got a NICU/SCBU full term baby?



## Emmy1987

Just wondering if its just preemies in here or not, need ladies to chat to who are/have gone through a full term baby needing help.


----------



## lanaross

My daughter was full term @ 38 wks and spent 4 days in NICU. Started with me running a fever during delivery. She then developed jaundice and also d-satted a couple times. Feeding was an issue because of jaundice. All minor problems that corrected themselves right away. Same exact problems I had with my son born five weeks early...


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi hun, congrats! 
T was NICU for 4 days, then 3 days SCBU.
I'm here (or on FB) if you need to chat xx


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Hi. My little man was born at 39 weeks due to me being induced because of preeclampsia. I was in the middle of breastfeeding when he got really fussy and I nor the nurses could figure it out. He was breathing really heavy. He had an upper respiratory infection, jaundice, and again breathed really heavy. He wouldn't let the nurses put an IV in his hands so they ended up putting it in his head. He was under UV lights, but eventually got moved out of the incubator and into a crib and the lights were gone. He almost stayed longer but we had the choice to take him home if we wanted. I am glad we did. At his 5 day post NICU check up, the doctor said his breathing was fine. :)


----------



## lilesMom

My boy was only 5 days early so was a term bub. He had a stroke on.his first day. Spent 8 days in hosp. He is 15 weeks now nearly and adorable ;-) he wI'll hve problems for a long time. If not forever xx
I love him to bits and wouldn't change him for anything


----------



## Emmy1987

Thanks for the replies!

I can't believe how hard it is not having baby with you! 

He spent day 1 on NICU and is now on a HDU room in SCBU but this evening got the all clear from his chest infection which has made my day! He's being tube fed and breast fed and I'm either feeding or pumping and it's exhausting but he's worth it! He's on the list to come to the special care section of the post natal ward so keeping fingers crossed its in the next couple of days. 

It's funny, you just don't expect that this would happen to you and when it does its a bit of a shock! It hit me today like a ton of bricks and I sat and sobbed for an hour :( the staff are lovely though!

Sorry for the waffle, I'm a bit delirious :sleep:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh was technically prem but ended up in special care at two days old for none prem reasons. She had no issues from being early and was in the ward with me. She developed really bad jaundice and needed iv fluids because she was not feeding and was under 4 phototherapy lights. She was in there for 3 nights and once she was off the IV she spent a night in the transitional care ward with me. 

Having her go in floored me since I thought she was fine.


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine was born 41+4 and spent 4 days in the intermediate care nursery to get his sugar and temperature up. He has not had any related problems since then.

Good luck mama. It was an emotionally tough time, and so exhausting. But taking him home afterward and EBF on demand was amazing beyond words. I gather it's normal for new mothers to be terrified when they take LO home but I was just so grateful to be in our own space with our new little guy. Congrats and I hope you are out soon :hugs:


----------



## x Michelle x

It really does get you doesn't it...Nothing prepares you for it, and after labouring (or sectioning or however they get baby out!) you kinda need the reward of getting your baby with you and when it doesn't happen its just awful :nope:
Don't be afraid to cry, it'll help to let it all out xxx


----------



## Emmy1987

I think I cry about ten times a day (off I go again)

I'm now on bed rest as I almost collapsed as I went to scbu and I'm waiting on blood results to see if I need a transfusion. Feel so crap and exhausted and just want to see my baby! Once OH is here ill go up in a wheelchair. I'm just not overly patient :coffee:

Doesn't feel like we will ever get home!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs babe . It is hard but y will get ur lovely bundle home and it will become s distant memory xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: I had postpartum complications too. It is so tough when all you want is not to need to see a hospital again in your life. There's no reason not to cry when you need to...this is just temporary and you just need to get through it! Do whatever helps you. :hugs:


----------



## dizzydizzy

I hope things are improving for you. This is my first post but had to reply as my daughter was term and spent a week and a half in NICU and then a week in HDU/SCBU. It's so tough as all the info and support is geared up for preemies. 
My daughter had a few complications- mainly an infection and insufficient oxygen, resulting in her undergoing the cooling treatment whilst being treated for the infection etc. 
if you need to talk, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Emmy1987

Thanks for all the support, we got home on the 10th :) 

Charlie is doing well, I'm just paranoid about everything to do with him, he sneezes and I panic :dohh: but he's feeding well and is sleeping lots!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray . Congrats hon xxx


----------



## Kellen

Congrats on getting him home!

My LO was born 6 days early. We were BF when all of a sudden her little body went completely slack. She stopped breathing due to an unknown infection. Then her sugar dropped. Then she developed jaundice. It took 6 days, but we finally brought her home on her due date.

Like you I was totally unprepared to have a NICU baby. My pregnancy and labor were completely uneventful. All I know is that I am thankful for each day I have with her. Not that I would take her for granted, but after something like that it makes you even more thankful.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, my full-term CCU baby is now 4 years old. He was born at 38w2d and had apgars of 9 and 9. Three hours old, I was breastfeeding him, and suddenly milk trickled out of his nose and the corners of his mouth and he turned blue in my arms and went limp. I asked my mom if that was normal, because I had never breastfed before, and she took him from me and went to go ask the nurse. The nurse just so happened to be coming to check on us and said to my mom "He needs to be in Constant Care...NOW!" and took him from my mom and rushed him to CCU. They suctioned him and did CPR. It took them 10 minutes to get him breathing again and the pediatrician came in to tell me that because he was without oxygen for so long, I should prepare myself to have a child with severe medical needs, possibly a wheelchair and not a good quality of life. I was GBS Positive and had a very quick labour. I had gone in at 4am and was monitored with no progress and sent home at 7am. Two hours later, I was back at the hospital and 7cm dilated and fully effaced. They broke my water at exactly 11am, still 7cm. At 11:03am, I was 10cm, and 11:15am, he was out. So there had not been enough time to get me on the IV antibiotics. He spent 8 days there on IV antibiotics because of the risk of infection before coming home. Turned out though, the reason he stopped breathing was because the little bugger didn't want to wait for the good stuff. He swallowed the mucus plug on his way out.



My son is now 4, and is advanced for his age. He's in Kindergarten and reads at an end of first grade level. He is loving and kind, and caring. He's a clown and he loves to snuggle. There is absolutely no evidence of any brain damage. He's as healthy as can be.
 



Attached Files:







izzy.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

awww im glad you got your little guy home. having your baby taken away for any length of time is traumatizing especially if youv not expected it. DS1 was whisked away to SCBU at birth, i never got to see him first. he was born via induction (foreceps delivery) at 40+6. They cut his head during delivery, i was group b strep positive and he was very small. he needed some help to start breathing too. He was only away from me till the next morning but it caused a load of trauma for me. He was then severely jaundice (never got the light therapy that he should have) and we struggled to get weight onto him properly. he also had bad reflux. It took me moving and seeing a new health visitor/gp to get him looked at and iv had health professionals involved ever since. He now has developmental delays (possible Autism) and Still to this day has weight issues.. at his last weight in he was only 26lb 3oz at almost 4 years old... and to be honest i put it all down to the poor care i recieved when he was born. 

Im so so glad you got the care your baby needed and are now home. its very worrying when they have been poorly. I still worry to this day as simple things make my eldest quite ill. big hugs hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------

